# Social Category > South African Politics Forum >  A reshuffle of the political party pack ahead?

## Dave A

Ramphele announced as DA presidential candidate.

----------


## IanF

What Will Julius Do?
The WWJD effect is  going to be interesting.
 :Hmmm:

----------


## vieome

When the opposition gets powerful, time to bring on the rigging, and do it properly, so that you win enough to change the constitution. Just a thought on what to expect.

----------


## HR Solutions

A Fantastic move in my opinion  :Smile:

----------


## desA

This is a brilliant tactical move by both parties. A win-win situation.

Could folks imagine what SA could become with leadership of this caliber & mental horsepower?

----------


## Phil Cooper

Yeah - and Glynis Breytenbach in charge of the Prosecutions guys....

Superb...

----------


## adrianh

They sure get my vote...brilliant move...

----------


## Blurock

The Association of National Corruption will get a run for their money, I'm sure.

I sure hope that the citizens of this beautiful country will realise that a political party is not a club that you belong to, which you have to defend and support for the rest of your life.

I still need to meet with an honest politician; no matter which party or even which country - they all have their own agendas. Some defraud government with tenders, others inflate their travel claims etc. The worst is when you entitle yourself with a homestead which cost the tax payer more than R200, 000, while people get killed over water! :Rant1:

----------


## Dave A

> When the opposition gets powerful, time to bring on the rigging, and do it properly, so that you win enough to change the constitution. Just a thought on what to expect.


The day I look forward to is when we can dump proportional representation and directly elect our representatives (and hold them directly responsible). This party list story puts way too much power in the hands of the party.

And every little step that breaks down division on racial lines brings us a step closer to that possibility. 

The other thing that would be cool is if we could directly elect our President.




> The worst is when you entitle yourself with a homestead which cost the tax payer more than R200, 000, while people get killed over water!


Aren't you missing a few zero's there?

----------


## vieome

> The day I look forward to is when we can dump proportional representation and directly elect our representatives (and hold them directly responsible). This party list story puts way too much power in the hands of the party.
> 
> And every little step that breaks down division on racial lines brings us a step closer to that possibility. 
> 
> The other thing that would be cool is if we could directly elect our President.


 Strangely Of I late I have being thinking along those lines, it is time the whole system of demo-crazy changes. I have debating with myself and thinking it is time, where the government is run more like a business, and each leader of a department is hired by the people and can be directly fired by the people. E.g You want to run education bring your credentials to the people and let them judge if you are fit to do so.

----------


## dix

Well done to DA; a wise move indeed, infect a wise move since the Agang began, remember DA was instrumental in many ways during the formation of Agang; I think DA was helping in efforts to further the breakdown of ANC and hence now they are doing coalition, they won a bit (DA). 

Now Ramphele I have little or no trust in her seeing that she was so used according to my judgment.  She couldn't be able to influence and effect changes in ANC according to her ideas and decided to form her political party and now she is throwing the towel because she sees no direction in her leadership, what kind of leader she will make then? Because I think she is there to follow Helen Zille.

----------


## pmbguy

Ramphele will still bow to ama Nkosazana Zilla, so I would not be too worried about Ramphele’s personal shortcomings. 

I don’t expect a miracle in the elections, however I do get a gut feeling the ANC will lose allot of ground, more than one may have thought possible. If the DA does well they will do even better in 2018...perhaps in 2022 we can get the malignant cANCer removed.

----------

dix (30-Jan-14)

----------


## Justloadit

I have noticed that the ANC is uncomfortable that the opposition is growing in strength. I think that from the ANC leadership statements, that they are very concerned, Agang a 'stillborn' party, a second central party, referring to a stronger opposition.

With respect to  Ramphele and Agang, I am sure she realised that they could never be ready to be a real opposition to the ANC given the short time they decide  to start as a new party.
At this stage Agang was being funded from with in the members, which at the end of the day would not produce a large enough budget to go out and campaign to win voters.

Moving to the DA was a better move, and it will influence the image that the ANC had been campaigning against the DA, as a white party who would bring apartheid back if they were to win the elections. 


I wonder what Juju will say now, at the last election he was pushing the white lady and the black tea girl as a reference to the DA leadership. Now Ramphele has been a freedom fighter for many years and spent her time in the trenches, so she will have gained a huge amount of respect and following for this, and being a life partner of the infamous Steve Biko.

----------


## dix

Learning and experience doesn’t make one a leader but an expert in research of which those are the strength of the Presidential candidate, moreover I believe Agang and other political parties who broke away from ANC where motivated by disagreements to the policies of ANC and hence formed their political parties with unique policies but now joined DA with different and unique policies and the whole game now seems as if it’s no longer about serving the public but defeating ANC in the polls.

----------


## Justloadit

> the whole game now seems as if it’s no longer about serving the public but defeating ANC in the polls.


This is how the ANC managed to bring the fight to the NATS, we gotta learn from our history.

----------


## Justloadit

Ok Just heard doc Ramphele has pulled out of the DA deal. Shes got no balls. The AGANG party has no money and is being funded from with in. With this new knowledge, it seems that Mantashe predicted a stillborn party. Had she remained with the DA she would have secure her ticket into parliament.

----------


## desA

A bit sad, really.   :Frown:

----------


## wynn

Effen politicians!! they're all the same.

Maybe the cANCer, COPE or the EFF offered her a better deal.

Just keep voting for the 'Official Opposition' who ever they are.

Maybe we should start a non political 'OFFOPP' party just to be the ones to keep the others in line.

----------


## dix

A wise move from Ramphele for leaving DA early. My opinion is that she can be more productive if she can serve government as a minister in Economic Development for instance given here economic drives, education and experience

----------


## Justloadit

and how is she going to be elected into that position, surely you are not expecting the ANC to offer it to her.

----------


## dix

Ramphele just gained her publicity by the time she was about to leave ANC and the eyes were on her and hence the pressure to leave ANC from whatever it came from but I think it was DA, by that time her foot-steps were felt both by the public and politicians and hence she was on the verge of the ladder into the parliament and if she did stay in the ANC; it was more likely for her to be nominated as a Minister or MEC otherwise in the next coming elections.

My point is that she has to take a decision of her own and start by looking back and see if possible, where did she went wrong and help herself get back on track.

----------


## IanF

This cartoon says it all!

I don't think she was an ANC plant.

----------


## wynn

She claims that she was not a supporter of any particular party but methinks she was a closet PAC supporter because that is originally the party that supported  "Biko'

----------

